# Will write a stupid cover letter and send out my resume



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Another internship opportunity has arrived to me via silver platter. All I need to do is write a cover letter and then send it off. If I do this I feel I have as good of a chance if not better than anyone at getting it. 

However I try to be perfect and procrastinate, BUT that damn cover letter will be written and sent off by tomorrow night.


----------

